# Expres Hand Grip Test



## Ontario23

Hey,

For the hand grip as part of the PT test, I know you need 75. Some people say that you need 75 (total). Does that mean that the strength on your left and     rights arms need to add up to 75+, or is it 75 on each individual arm?

Also, I understand you do lots of physical activity during BMQ(I think), but do they give you time to hit the gym? I work out regularily and when it comes time for me to go through BMQ when I enlist, I want to be able to keep up my routine. 

Thanks.


----------



## MikeL

It's combined,  not each individual arm.   For spare time to go into the gym..don't expect to be able to take an hour out of the day/night to go work out you will be busy with other things, such as  prepping uniforms, cleaning/station jobs, etc.  When you start getting weekends off then you can work out.


----------



## Ontario23

Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

To make up for your lost gym time however, keep in mind the following:

- you will walk/march almost everywhere.  You can expect that if you are moving while in the garrision of St-Jean/The Mega, it will be under your own steam.
- There are 14? stories to the Mega.  Unless things have changed, you are not allowed to use elevators unless you are on some medical restiction and the medical staff have said "must not use stairs".
- You will do drill classes (unless you are doggin' it during them, during BMQ I'd consider them part of your daily PT).
- you will do PT (physical training) classes.  Swimming, circuit trg, runs around the garrison, all kinds of fun stuff.
- later in the training, you will do forced marches with full fighting order and full marching order.
- there is more I am sure I am missing, like the obstacle course, but I think you get the idea.  BMQ isn't done on an Xbox, you'll be on the go.  Maybe you'll luck out and get top floor in the Mega.

Aside from those things, you will also LIKELY sleep less than you are used to, eat less or atleast differently than you are used to.  You will have individual AND team-type tasks to perform daily.

Depending on what week you are in, and your course performance overall, and course staff, and a number of unknown factors, you might be able to squeeze in a few hours of chuckin' iron here and there, but don't expect it, and there are times you might have the time to go, but not the energy or desire.  

 :2c:


----------



## Tollis

You will get enough PT they wont give you time for the gym (except during weekends once you earn them off).  To be perfectly honest you won't need the gym the course isn't designed to break you physically but it drains you in all aspects.  If your a more muscular guy you'll likely tone and lose some mass most of the guys I was with did but you'll have plenty of time to hit the gym when you graduate and get to a unit.


----------



## MeatheadMick

You will definitely have more than enough time to make up for lost mass while as a PAT waiting for your trades trg.


----------



## Good2Golf

On the subject of not getting enough time in the gym to maintain or improve your fitness while on course, if you currently have a girlfriend, you should consider breaking up with her in order to improve your handgrip score.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

My hand grip score generally increases after a long bout of Temporary duty.


----------



## armyvern

I have the strongest forearms in NATO due to being unaccompanied so often.


----------



## MattBar

I read that you need to sucessfully execute a 75kg hand grip test to pass the expres test in BMQ. is this a 2 handed grip or a single hand? i did a single handed grip test today and the max i could do was 55kg, i'm stressing about it a bit because i really want to do well on the expres test.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Single hand but you ad up the score from each hand.


----------



## MattBar

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Single hand but you ad up the score from each hand.



Phew... thanks a lot for clearing it up, that puts my mind at ease


----------



## Chernoble

Such an irrelevant test.  It will be nice when it is gone this year!  Good luck on it


----------



## Container

Chernoble said:
			
		

> Such an irrelevant test.  It will be nice when it is gone this year!  Good luck on it



I disagree its irrelevant.

And so do lots of other:

" grip strength gives you an overall sense of someone’s vitality. It is reflective of muscle mass and can be used to predict things in the future like post-operative complications and even death.” By obtaining a reading of a person’s overall muscle mass and strength level, health care practitioners can prescribe nutritional guidelines, exercises, and other interventions in an attempt to increase strength if necessary and improve the person’s overall health and vitality."

http://today.uchc.edu/features/2011/jun11/gripstrength.html


----------



## LCISindenial

Bahahahaha. Ever notice one hand is stronger then the other . Def demonstrates future .... And past strengths lol


----------



## Wolseleydog

@ Container:  And I strongly disagree with you.

The damn grip test has long been my bête noire.  I have naturally thin wrists, but absolutely refute any suggestion that I lack "vitality" or even "muscle mass".  I'm not one of those weak and skinny just runner types.  I do cardio and circuit training including weight training.  I bench my bodyweight for reps, and I include wrist and grip exercises in my workout routine.  I perennially get a bare pass on the grip test, but earn my points for exempt by doing 35+ pushups and 40+ situps.

I hate the damn grip test and won't miss it.


----------



## Chernoble

Wolseleydog said:
			
		

> @ Container:  And I strongly disagree with you.
> 
> The damn grip test has long been my bête noire.  I have naturally thin wrists, but absolutely refute any suggestion that I lack "vitality" or even "muscle mass".  I'm not one of those weak and skinny just runner types.  I do cardio and circuit training including weight training.  I bench my bodyweight for reps, and I include wrist and grip exercises in my workout routine.  I perennially get a bare pass on the grip test, but earn my points for exempt by doing 35+ pushups and 40+ situps.
> 
> I hate the damn grip test and won't miss it.



This is how I feel.  I don't know if I have naturally thin wrists but I have no problem deadlifting over 350 and over 300 for reps, I can do many pull ups without falling off the bar and I don't lack in muscular strength or endurance.  What I do have a problem with, is the grip test and don't personally see it as a predictor of my abilities.

You do have to admit that there must have been some things wrong with the previous (EXPRES) test seeing as it wouldn't hold up in court.


----------



## dapaterson

It's not the case that EXPRES wouldn't hold up in court - it has.  It's just that more information and more research have resulted in a new test that is a better predictor than the old one.


----------



## Container

Wolseleydog said:
			
		

> @ Container:  And I strongly disagree with you.
> 
> The damn grip test has long been my bête noire.  I have naturally thin wrists, but absolutely refute any suggestion that I lack "vitality" or even "muscle mass".  I'm not one of those weak and skinny just runner types.  I do cardio and circuit training including weight training.  I bench my bodyweight for reps, and I include wrist and grip exercises in my workout routine.  I perennially get a bare pass on the grip test, but earn my points for exempt by doing 35+ pushups and 40+ situps.
> 
> I hate the damn grip test and won't miss it.



Haha. I get you. I exempt myself on grip strength alone- so I will miss it.

Im looking forward to the new test. But Ill miss the conditioned pass I could get on the old one.


----------



## Wolseleydog

@ Container: "Ill miss the conditioned pass I could get on the old one"

Actually, that is one of my initial first thoughts at seeing the new test described -- the lack of an incentive score strikes me as misguided.  I say that for at least two reasons:

(1) There is the motivational aspect -- encouraging striving.  Also, we no longer have any means for merit boards to discern between those who actively work to keep themselves fit, and those who don't.  Expres exempt was doubtless imperfect for that, but now we have nothing.

(2) But more significantly, I think, is the focusing of the system's effort.  The top third of our people are fit, and will keep themselves that way more-or-less regardless of what fitness test we have.  Conversely, we all agree that we have a bottom tier (of some per cent), that we are not happy with their fitness level.  Obvious deduction -- we need to focus our finite resources upon improving the bottom tier, not "confirming" the top tier.  Based upon that reasoning, I've long held that (under the old expres test), the obvious strategy would be to raise the min pass, but *LOWER* the exempt -- to about the point where the top third get an exempt.  And give the exempt a two year exemption rather than just a one year.  Then, you focus on getting that bottom tier up to the new, higher min standard.  Just a thought.

Which brings me to my biggest concern with this new test -- its practicability.  We struggle to get everyone tested as it is.  Now we have to give a test that is (1) more difficult to administer; and (2) has to be administered to more people (because no exemptions).  How will that go?  CMP has done a full staff estimate of this issue and has a plan in place to ensure that the new programme is achievable, right?  Just wondering.


----------



## ChaosTheory

I used to think I have naturally weak wrists.  Instead of coming up with excuses I started actively training them with the rest of my weight training plan.  You can order Captain of Crushes and quickly develop wrist strength.  You can go to your gym and do farmer walks.  You can do towel hangs.  All will quickly get that wrist strength up.


----------



## JM2345

Wolseleydog said:
			
		

> Which brings me to my biggest concern with this new test -- its practicability.  We struggle to get everyone tested as it is.  Now we have to give a test that is (1) more difficult to administer; and (2) has to be administered to more people (because no exemptions).  How will that go?  CMP has done a full staff estimate of this issue and has a plan in place to ensure that the new programme is achievable, right?  Just wondering.



From looking at the new testing, I think it is easier to administer because there is no focus on form, just end results. EXPRES seems to have so much of a focus on form for pushups, situps and grip test, that it makes it more difficult to administer. I am not in the CF yet, just going by the videos I have watched and interviews on the new testing. They say it will be easier and faster to do the new tests.


----------



## davey3822

Am I the only one who failed the grip test... My combined was 72. I was also wandering how do I reschedule it, and also I asked my friend after doing the expres test and he was slightly shocked because he thought the FORCE test was being used. And when I reschedule do I only do the grip test again or the full test again.?


----------



## JorgSlice

FORCE test is still in trial phase, CF EXPRES is anticipated to be used until 01 JAN 2014.

Handgrip is pretty hard to fail so unless you spent a life in a dark basement playing World Of Warcraft, or have had multiple previous injuries to your hands or wrists, then it may just be your own failure to lead a healthy life.

I don't know you, so who knows? Just get one of those hand squeeze things with the spring and squeeze frequently and often as possible in both hands.


----------



## Statik

Hey guys,

So I'm 16, 135lbs (ish), and about 5'8. From what I've gathered, as is, I'm clearly too small for the CF (I want to go into reg infantry when I graduate). I've been working out 3 times a week (Mon, Wed, Fri) for an hour. I don't have a strong workout plan, but I've always been starting out with a 1.6km run (in just over 9 minutes - trying to bump the distance up), before my main workout. 

I do upper body 2 days (usually biceps, triceps, etc), and leg day one day. I'm probably going to pick some protein powder up, but as is, I'm not putting on much size [I've noticed a somewhat change in my arms/shoulders when I flex, but not much anywhere else]. I have a buddy who's been working out for 2 years, and _no_ size. 

From what I've seen, I won't really be able to join the military if I don't get bulkier (is this true?). Thanks for any help.

On to my question about handgrip work outs. My school gym has a handgrip "thing" (tells you how strong your grip is). It says my grip (with one hand) is about 30lbs. How on earth do I get this to 75kg? Should this come naturally? Or is it something I have to work out?

Thanks for all the help, I've been coming up with so many questions lately, and will probably fire them off on here.


----------



## mariomike

Regarding "putting on size".

Putting on weight 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98486.0.html



			
				Statik said:
			
		

> On to my question about handgrip work outs. My school gym has a handgrip "thing" (tells you how strong your grip is). It says my grip (with one hand) is about 30lbs. How on earth do I get this to 75kg? Should this come naturally? Or is it something I have to work out?



You may find these discussions helpful.

The Grip Strength Superthread- Read Here First  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12774.25

Hand Grip 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102830.0

hand grips...
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23766.0


----------



## nn1988

Start doing tons of pushups; move onto fist pushup, then finger pushups - start doing inclined when you start noticing strength gains...Do pullups and chinups - lift weights. If you're strong, one day, you'll be able to do head first- feet up pushups on your fingers.


----------



## GnyHwy

Eat really really heavy chocolate bars and lots of them!!!


----------



## GnyHwy

A quick Google of your size and weight produces this.  MMA Fighter Dominic Cruz http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominick_Cruz

Do you think he would be unfit for the CAF?

Your inefficiency at grip strength may have to do with your technique.  The power in your hand is in your fingers, near the tips, not your palms.  You're not short, so you should have at least average hands, unless your hands are freakishly small.

Try holding the calipers closer to your fingertips, resting in the last joint, or at least near it.  I bet your results improve immediately.

FYI, the 75kgs is both hands added together.  

There, my improve morale effort is done for the day.  I can go back to being a prick now!!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

There are, literally, hundreds of posts on bulking up, slimming down, strength training, cardio training, weight training and, yes, grip strength training.

All you have to do is search.

---Staff---


----------

